# A Couple More S&Ws



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I ended up getting the other S&W m41 this morning for less than my original offer. In order to pull off a really good deal I also took a S&W 659 NIB, with all kinds of extras.
Went to Buffalo and didn’t pick up anything. There was a Hunch Back convention there today. I didn’t see one decent deal on any gun. I did buy a water melon and a basket of peaches.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

No pics of peaches or melon


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Love the 659..


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Ok I’ll ask. Hunch Back? 😉


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Has to do with higher than reasonable prices, especially on run of the mill guns.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Those look nice! What are you keeping and which one is trade bait!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I just talked to a guy over in WVa that has another S&W 41, old model with box, and everything it came with. It has the muzzle break too. Everything but weight set. Suppose to be a cream puff. He wants a Winchester 25/20 I have. He’s coming over to dicker. I don’t know if I want it bad enough to trade off my Win, it’s last 25/20 I got.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Love the 659..


Times 2. Very nice!


----------

